# Wall mount big screen- drywall patch



## Mudman (Feb 24, 2011)

Mounting plasma tv to wall: I had to find the studs in a wall with mechanical in every void ( I saw the wall at construction stage before drywall) so studfinder didn't work. 

I cut a 2inch by 34 hole and modified it so that the hole would stop along the center of studs at either end. I marked the studs down below with a level ( for mounting tv later). 

Patched by adding a strip of drywall, taping and mudding. 

It pained me to cut a hole in the wall of my new home which I've only owned for 6 days but it was better than putting a lag bolt through 2 water lines and my heat duct (which is where the handy studfinder was leading me to believe was studs). 

I'll post pic of finished theater setup when done. This is hole and patch after taping one coat.


----------



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

Your wall outlet and switch would have told you where the studs were. And a little exploration with a finish nail could have verified it.

A trick you might consider next time is removing the cover plate of the outlet nearby and look for which side of the stud the wall box is nailed to. You can then measure out from there at 16" o.c. and know fairly well where the studs are. A few nail holes would have been a little easier to patch

Nothing like being certain though, given all of the mechanicals in the area. 

FWIW.


----------



## Mudman (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya I gave that a go but couldn't make sense of it- the studs shown in the pic are no where near 16oc. Haha the last thing I wanted to do was patch drywall. That means a day or two without the theater! Bummer


----------



## Mudman (Feb 24, 2011)

Done!


----------

